# hypo x hypo motley jungle boa breeding question



## CrawlingRuby (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi if i was to breed a hypo het kahl albino to a hypo motley jungle what will the offspring be? thanks

CR:2thumb:

here is the results on genetic calc

_Wildtyp--
Wildtyp het. Kahl Albino -
-Jungle-- 
Jungle het.Kahl Albino --
Motley-- 
Motley het. Kahl Albino --
Salmon(Hypo)--
S__almon(Hypo) het. Kahl Albino 
Jungle Motley-- 
Jungle Motley het. Kahl Albino 
Jungle Salmon(Hypo)-
Jungle Salmon(Hypo) het. Kahl Alb__ino 
Motley Salmon(Hypo)--
Motley Salmon(Hypo) het. Kahl Albino
Super Salmon(Hypo)-- 
Super Salmon(Hypo) het. Kahl Albino 
Jungle Motley Salmon(Hypo)-
Jungle Motley Salmon(Hypo) het. Kahl Albino -- 
Super Salmon(Hypo)-- 
Super Salmon(Hypo) het. Kahl Albino -- 
Motley Super Salmon(Hypo)-- 
Motley Super Salmon(Hypo) het. Kahl Albino 
--Jungle Motley Super Salmon(Hypo)-- 
Motley Super Salmon(Hypo) het. Kahl Albino -- _


----------

